# Winchester SX3



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

My girlfriend Carrie won this Camo SX3 at the Richland County Pheasants Inc. banquet last night!! Lady luck!! Just in time for Spring Turkey season. It will make a nice back-up for my bow.


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice to win a good gun. Good for her and you.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Awesome, I love mine. Don't know who gets to use it, but recoil is not bad


----------



## love2duck (Mar 14, 2010)

NICE GUN...At the DU banquet 2 weeks ago I only won a statue of a hawk of all things


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

love2duck said:


> NICE GUN...At the DU banquet 2 weeks ago I only won a statue of a hawk of all things


Yeah that's what I usually win is crap like that!! lol


----------

